# Royal International Air Tattoo



## lostprophet (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone else going to RIAT this year??

July 15th & 16th

I'll be there both days


----------



## Hoppy (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll be there Saturday


----------



## TIM9G (Jun 26, 2006)

I will be there Wednesday to Monday. (Whether permitting) The most interesting aircraft is often in the static display only so looking to photo them arriving and departing.
Not long to go now!  

Tim
www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


----------



## hot shot (Jun 27, 2006)

was going but looks like ive been booked into a test day so its not lookin likly


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 28, 2006)

TIM9G said:
			
		

> I will be there Wednesday to Monday. (Whether permitting) The most interesting aircraft is often in the static display only so looking to photo them arriving and departing.
> Not long to go now!
> 
> Tim
> www.9g-photography.fotopic.net


 
ok ok so i miss the phantoms flying but I do have a press pass for Farnborough :greenpbl:


----------



## ies photos (Aug 24, 2006)

I was at RIAT both days have a look ...also did F'boro

http://www.airliners.net/search/photo.search?emailsearch=m0cgf@yahoo.co.uk&sort_order=views&distinct_entry=true


http://www.iesphotography.co.uk/cpg148/index.php?cat=4

http://www.jetphotos.net/showphotos.php?userid=19590


----------

